

Experiment: Can we write a collaborative Javascript presentation? - vjeux
https://github.com/vjeux/jsCollaborativePresentation

======
bitanarch
I can't contribute open source code now for.. some reason. But, here's one of
the more impressive JS demos I've seen: <http://www.ro.me/tech/>.

~~~
bitanarch
Also, here's a JavaScript game done in WebGL: <http://www.playtankworld.com/>

There're a lot of ways to appreciate a programming language, just like
there're lots of ways to appreciate different forms of art. JavaScript is a
messy yet versatile language these days. It's not as fast as C, but you can do
a lot of things with comparatively very little code in a very accessible way.

~~~
wccrawford
"Tankworld is programmed in Javascript and does not need any plugin to run, a
modern browser is sufficient (preferably Chrome). The game uses a custom 3D
engine which only uses the basic canvan rendering functions. The engine does
not use WebGL because most people don't have enabled it yet."

So no, it's not WebGL. :)

~~~
bitanarch
It is.. the author hasn't updated the description, but I've talked to him
personally. It was one of the competition entries for Mozilla's Game On, and
at that point it wasn't written in WebGL. But the author has updated the code
later to use WebGL.

------
vjeux
Ok ... Looks like my marketing approached failed! I'm going to write the
slides myself and seek for correction instead of a full community write :)

